# Sometimes you just get lucky.



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2019)

Most times when my autofocus jumps, I am not very happy. This is one of the exceptions. It's not tack sharp because I was only at 1/1250 on the shutter.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2019)

Luck it certainly was.................


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks @Jeff15. You know what they say, "better to be lucky than good sometimes."


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2019)

ronlane said:


> Most times when my autofocus jumps, I am not very happy. This is one of the exceptions. It's not tack sharp because I was only at 1/1250 on the shutter.
> 
> View attachment 180227



She’s safe!  Great dof shot.  Don’t tell anyone it was an accident.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Most times when my autofocus jumps, I am not very happy. This is one of the exceptions. It's not tack sharp because I was only at 1/1250 on the shutter.
> ...



Thank you Sharon. Okay, I'll keep it a secret


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 1, 2019)

Luck can also be defined by being ready when opportunity knocks. 

You were ready. 

Very cool!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Well done!



Thanks John



RVT1K said:


> Luck can also be defined by being ready when opportunity knocks.
> 
> You were ready.
> 
> Very cool!



Thank you. Yeah, it's a little "educated" luck there. Just wasn't expecting the autofocus to jump on me like that.


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 1, 2019)

Auto focus may have jumped, but that's a cool shot. Well done!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2019)

It has been said that luck is when opportunity meets preparation.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 1, 2019)

That is SOOOO cool.
You gotta put that one on the wall.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2019)

ac12 said:


> That is SOOOO cool.
> You gotta put that one on the wall.



Thanks AC12. I thought about that too.


----------



## willard3 (Oct 8, 2019)

You were there with a camera taking pictures......that's not luck, it's planning


----------



## nikonhopper (Oct 8, 2019)

That's definitely a wall keeper!


----------



## JudoJohn (Oct 8, 2019)

Great points, everyone!  Very nice shot!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 8, 2019)

What I love about this image is the OOF areas. There's just the right amount of clarity to show all the action and the viewer gets the _whole_ story about why the ball is mid-air.

Nominated POTM


----------



## ronlane (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you @zulu42


----------

